# Understanding titres



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

My Bullmastiff Demi has got result of 91 in her CDV titre. Her CPV is 2048 and her CAV2 is 2896. She does not need a booster, although her Distmper level's low, it is well within the correct levels. I asked my vet when she should be tested again and he says 2 years, which is fine. I was just wondering how often people get their dogs tested and if their dog has a really high titre result, how often would you wait before testing again?
Our collie test results are: CPV - >4096
CDV - 2896
CAV2 - 2048

Is there anything I can do to help boost Demi's immunity, or will her body do this itself?

Loving all this information. I can't stay away from this forum.

Tracy
xx


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

You don't want really high titre levels. If they have a really high titre that doesn't show their immunity it only shows that they have been exposed to that disease and their immune system is fighting it. Which is good that their own body is dealing with it but chronically high titres would tell me my dogs are being exposed too often and I would be trying to find the source of the disease.


Here is some info from an article in Dog's Naturally Magazine it explains pretty clearly what you are looking for I think. 

"A titer is capable of measuring only a small part of the active immune system: the circulating antibodies. If a titre is high, it is a good assumption that the immune system is perfectly capable of a successful response to the antigen in question. So if your dog has a high titer for parvo, it is extremely unlikely that he will suffer the disease, even if he is exposed to parvovirus. If there are parovovirus antibodies circulating in his system, then the immune system is fully armed and ready to protect him.

What if the circulating antibodies are low? Does that mean that immunity is low? Well, the answer is no. Immunity is an all or nothing thing: a dog is either immune or he is not. There is no grey area or sliding scale. According to Dr. Ronald Schultz, any amount of titer means your dog is protected.

If a titer is zero, it really has no predictive value. Memory cells exist for the life of the animal but circulating antibodies may or may not. Just because circulating antibodies are low (and therefore the titer is low), does not mean that your dog can not fight infection if exposed to parvovirus (or any other virus). There may not be circulating antibodies present, but the memory cells are there and waiting to launch a quick and powerful attack on parvovirus antigens, activating the antibodies and neutralizing any threat.

Based on this, what is the predictive value of a titer? Well, any amount of titer has a very good predictive value. If a there is any circulating antibody present, then your dog is either suffering from the disease or has successfully fought it in the past and can expected to do so in the future without further vaccination. If a titer is zero, then it is of little value as it comes down to guesswork.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I had my dogs titered a couple years ago and I don't have the exact numbers but they didn't need anything. I will be doing another titer next month for the kennel I will be boarding them at in Oct. I'm assuming that all will be good.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I titered last year, I don’t know what the exact numbers were, I just know the vet said they were greater than whatever they needed to be (2.5?). I probably will not titer this year, and wait another year or two before doing so. I think Liz explained it well, it is confusing to understand and I don’t have a full understanding.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks loads. It is confusing. I was thinking having really hight results for Codie meant he was super immune or something. He's only ever had his puppy vaccinations and no other boosters or maybe he had one, I can't remember. He's 5 years old now. I thought I could leave him longer than 2 years or maybe I will need to get him done then as well?

Tracy
xx


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I would wait at least three with those numbers. Just remember and number over 0 shows the immune system functioning against that disease. Where it gets tricky is that a 0 doesn't mean lack of immunity - rather it means lack of exposure which would cause the cells to fight the disease your pup had been exposed to. 

Well, my job here is now done as I have probably confused you and made you a little nauseous. Sorry if I did. I have a memorial to go to but will look for more titre info this afternoon.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you very much Liz. I knew this was the best place to ask. :happy:


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I had never heard of titres before I joined this site and don't think they are common practice in NZ. However an holistic vet in Auckland (other end of the country to me) has recently been advertising them, they are quite pricey, in fact more than you would pay for a vaccination. I might enquire at my local vet to see if they do them as it would be an interesting exercise at some stage.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

This is the first time I've done them. The prices are coming down here in the UK. I paid £50 for each dog. My vet said I would be as well to vaccinate because the vaccine was cheaper than the test. 
This is why we didn't go to our usual vet for the tests. I think they will come down in price too, as more and more people opt to have their dogs checked, before sticking in the needle.

Tracy
xx


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm one who doesn't understand the numbers either. I trust my holistic vet, when she says he or she is fine for another year, I believe her.


----------

